# looking for a story?



## taco (Apr 2, 2017)

ive been looking for a few days for a story. In it a soon to be bhm falls in love with a girl, but she needs to take a trip, he takes in her mom in the mean time and she ends up fattening him up..
he gets hired to be in a higher position at a university? its heavily implied it would help his career to put on weight?
the woman he loves doesn't want him to..


----------



## taco (Apr 6, 2017)

its recent.. it was on the recent editions list like... a few years ago? the mother calls hong kong honkers.


----------



## taco (Apr 13, 2017)

ah.. no one remembers it..
disappointment.
oh well.


----------



## Joel (Jun 13, 2017)

I believe this is it. It's called Mines Bigger 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99463


----------



## taco (Jun 14, 2017)

Joel said:


> I believe this is it. It's called Mines Bigger
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99463



THATS IT!!! AHHH!!
its so great!!


----------

